# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Cellulo Project, Computer-Human Interaction in Learning and Instruction (CHILI), EPFL, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

chili.epfl.ch/cellulo

----------


## Airicist

Cellulo: Moving vs. being moved

Uploaded on Mar 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Tangible Swarms with Cellulo

Published on Apr 4, 2017




> Creating the Cellulo education robot - the pencils of the classrooms of the future!

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Jun 13, 2017

"A robot to help visually impaired schoolchildren find their way"

by Sandy Evangelista
June 13, 2017

----------

